# A House Fit for Fred Flintstone



## Darla (Mar 8, 2010)

*A House Fit for Fred Flintstone*

By *Laura Fenton* (Subscribe to Laura Fenton's posts)

Feb 26th 2010 8:21AM

Categories: Green Design, Luxury Living, Famous Homes, Design, etc, House Tours, Architecture, Cool Homes

Print Email More



 Photo: Jsome1/Flickr

*This Portuguese house bears a striking resemblance to a famous cartoon home. *

"Flintstones. Meet the Flintstones. They're the modern Stone Age family. From the town of Bedrock, they're a page right out of history." We all remember the song and the hit TV show that chronicled the lives of Fred and Wilma Flintstone and their neighbors Barney and Betty Rubble.





Image: Hanna-Barbera

While the Flintstones' stone house was a cartoon fantasy, there's a real house in Portugal that bears a striking resemblance to Fred's house in the town of Bedrock. (The photo above depicts a _real_ home in Portugal today.)

Located in northern Portugal, this unusual house, known as A Casa do Penedo (literally 'house of stone'), is said to have been built between boulders found on the site.



 Photo: Jsome1/Flickr

According to Treehugger.com, the unusual structure was built in 1974 as a family's rural retreat. While Barney might have found Fred to be a nosy neighbor, that's nothing compared to overwhelming attention of real-life curiosity seekers and architecture enthusiasts â€“ the homeowner of the stone house, Vitor Rodrigues, has been forced to move out of his house.

While you might be thinking, 'Who'd want to live in that stone hut in the first place?" a video of Vitor Rodrigues showing the interior of the house to the Portuguese media shows the house to be quite cozy on the inside. And Rodrigues himself? He looks proud and pleased to own A Casa do Penedo, but somewhat exasperated by all the attention.



Can't get enough of strange houses? Read on:

- A Real Life Hobbit House

- Treehouse hotels in the Northwest.


----------

